
Humans: Unusually Murderous Mammals, Typically Murderous Primates - awl130
http://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2016/09/humans-are-unusually-violent-mammals-but-averagely-violent-primates/501935/?single_page=true
======
woodandsteel
Interesting article. However, the title is somewhat misleading, since the
article makes clear that the murder rate for humans varies enormously
according to social circumstances.

